# Frage zu HTML5 <header>



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich ahb mal eine kleine Verständnisfrage bezüglich HTML 5.
Und zwar steht ind er Beschreibung zum <header>-Element


> The header element represents a group of introductory or navigational aids.


Wenn ich aber nun mein Mainmenü normalerweise im Footer auf der Seite habe müsste ich den Footer doch in den Header umwandeln und umgekehrt. Oder?
Also normalerweise hat man ja 

```
<header>
<nav>
<ul>
<li><a href="#">foo</li>
</ul>
</header>
<footer>
…
</footer>
```
Nach der Definition müsste ich es so umgehren

```
<footer>
…
</footer>
<header>
<nav>
<ul>
<li><a href="#">foo</li>
</ul>
</header>
```

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand eine kleine Erklärung zu abgeben könnte ob ich damit so richtig umgehe?

Viele Grüße


----------



## hela (5. August 2012)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> ... Wenn ich aber nun mein Mainmenü normalerweise im Footer auf der Seite habe müsste ich den Footer doch in den Header umwandeln und umgekehrt. Oder?


Hallo,

das "or" in deinem engl. Zitat würde ich mit "oder auch" übersetzen und ich hätte auch kein Problem damit die Seitennavigation im Footer unterzubringen. Ebenso könnte man sie in der gleichen Strukturebene wie Header und Footer unterbringen. Header, Navigation und Footer sind m.E. struktursemantische Elemente und deshalb würde ich auch die Position von Header und Footer in der Struktur nicht vertauschen.

Beim "HTML5-Erklärbär" gibt es eine Antwort auf eine ähnliche Frage: Welches Element für Fat Footers?


----------

